# Toshiba 57H84R --StableSound setup



## kilroy50 (Jan 3, 2010)

Hello,
The StableSound feature is apparently not operational or the previous owner has found and changed the factory setup for that option.

In service mode, I have deduced the proper operation of all the setup points except for one labeled "TV Option". When this one is chosen, the resultant display is quite a few hexadecimal entries, but the service manual has no mention of this at all. Toshiba tech "support" will only say, ' that is not a feature for the home user', and they will not expand on it.
I wonder if the StableSound limitation setup is somewhere in that set of entries.
Does anyone have experience or a clue about this?

:4-dontkno


----------

